# 662 ? Expect? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

At some point today The Mug will be won by somebody. Unfortunately, I do not have internet at the new job yet so I can’t immediately congratulate the winner. So let me do it in advance: Congratulations! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

